# some advice from bb



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2020)

If i was u guys i would drop to trt and ride this bs out till gyms are open and life is back to normal...Blasting right now makes no sense unless u have a private home gym..Just my opinion


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 6, 2020)

IQ 1,000
agreed 
unless you are Mr.Bricks


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr. BRICKS feels everybody's pain.  That's why I have vowed to not blow off any training right now (not that I ever really do) cause I realize there's a lot of guys who want to train but can't.  Ironically, with slower work and more time to train I find myself between cycles and just trt.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Mr. BRICKS feels everybody's pain.  That's why I have vowed to not blow off any training right now (not that I ever really do) cause I realize there's a lot of guys who want to train but can't.  Ironically, with slower work and more time to train I find myself between cycles and just trt.


-

Bricks killing it fer those who can't. Good man.


----------



## Maijah (Apr 6, 2020)

My gym is closed up. Going on the second month. I got a TRX program from my buddy, doesn't cut it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 6, 2020)

Personally have more time on my hands than usual. Ive got my trt going at 150mgs plus I added 20mgs of dbol per day for the past 2 weeks. Working with a home bench squat rack & dumbells plus bicycle.


----------



## Grinch (Apr 6, 2020)

I have been working on a home gym since january. I feel very grateful that I'm still able to put work in. I do wish I had a landmine setup and maybe a rower but whatever. I need to find a stem cell farmer to sew some thumbs on my dog so I have a spotter


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 6, 2020)

Almost sold my gym stuff a couple months back, damn glad I didnt.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 6, 2020)

mistah187 said:


> Almost sold my gym stuff a couple months back, damn glad I didnt.



These are rules for guys when they hit 50, but pretty much apply to all ages.  I'm adding a 5th rule.

1) never trust a fart
2) never pass up a bathroom
3) never waste a boner
4) never say no to a BJ

5) NEVER SELL YOUR GYM EQUIPMENT
    (unless you replace it with better shit)


----------



## chandy (Apr 6, 2020)

i feel that. i sold my bowflex adjustable DB set (that went from 10-90 pounds) when i went into the army and i wish i still had them now. but hopefully some scrap yards tomorrow turn up good results


----------



## German89 (Apr 6, 2020)

I agree with you bundy.

I donesn't take a genius to figure out a blast would be rather dumb right now. 

I was ready to start another cycle but, on TRT myself... So, I guess this time will be used to figure out what dose I should be at and once the gyms open back up... Few weeks shortly after getting my strength back up, I can "blast" again. 

Right now... Just maintain and try not to get too fat.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Bravo, Bundy. Good advice.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 6, 2020)

Rocky didn't have a gym and ran a huge blast in the middle of Siberia. Find a way to train.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 6, 2020)

chandy said:


> i feel that. i sold my bowflex adjustable DB set (that went from 10-90 pounds) when i went into the army and i wish i still had them now. but hopefully some scrap yards tomorrow turn up good results


   i still have my total gym from 1980 lol...cant do legs but i have a butterfly bar. dumbbells and barbell....i have a weighted vest on the way since i have more time to train and eat...so im in a idk what i want to do...im just going to work out twice a day and try and hit everything twice a week...just going to keep on keeping on my brothers


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 6, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Rocky didn't have a gym and ran a huge blast in the middle of Siberia. Find a way to train.


 funny u say that a rocky marathon was on over the weekend and the amount his body changed from the first three to the 4th is crazy....we went from nothing to ripped lol


----------



## snake (Apr 6, 2020)

I feel for anyone who planned a cycle and got hit with not being able to lift. But then again, guys have blown out backs in the middle of a cycle and it put the boots to progress too. Not being able to lift just sucks for any reason.  

Bricks is full of shit with his advice. It's ok to sell your equipment, even better to sell it to me at a serious discount. lol


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 7, 2020)

snake said:


> I feel for anyone who planned a cycle and got hit with not being able to lift. But then again, guys have blown out backs in the middle of a cycle and it put the boots to progress too. Not being able to lift just sucks for any reason.
> 
> Bricks is full of shit with his advice. It's ok to sell your equipment, even better to sell it to me at a serious discount. lol



I'll pay you more for it than Snake lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree with that statement completely.. no need to take anything extra right now unless you have a full gym at your disposal.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

Wait, hold up...you mean if I take AAS, I still have to train?

Thats BS. I thought that you automatically got swole just by taking tha juice.


Sumbich


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2020)

keep in mind i didnt say stop training there are tons of ways to pump up a muscle..Guys in prison train with garbage bags full of water..You can do a full body workout with just some DB..Just dont pump yourself full of steroids right now to try and keep your gains..they come back pretty fast


----------



## Beserker (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m so glad I have a home gym... I’ve been sandbagging my trt dose for a year, been on 400mgs of Sun Pharma Cypionate for my 3rd week now.  A man has to take advantage of times like these to gain on you big fawkers.


----------

